
Up close with the Russian Woodpecker, the Soviet anti-ballistic missile radar - amiralul
http://www.news.com.au/travel/world-travel/europe/up-close-with-the-russian-woodpecker-the-scary-soviet-antiballistic-missile-radar/news-story/08d7863317d16e114cd75e220fb225d1
======
PaulHoule
Looks like a planar phased array antenna to me.

